# 3 fatties and other stuff



## bright scouter (Feb 16, 2009)

OK, 

had a couple pork butts smoking overnight.  About the time they were finishing up, I put together 3 fatties, some ABTs and almonds.  The three fatties were 2 breakfast and one pizza style.

Here are the ingredients for the breakfast fatties.



Ready to roll the first breakfast fattie.



The ingredients for the pizza fattie.  The sausage is JD Italian.



Ready to roll the pizza.



And the bacon weave went on all three.



The smoker with the almonds and fatties cooking.



And the finished fatties.  I probably left them in a little longer than I needed to.  But I had a request for well done bacon.  



Getting better each time on these.  Next time, probably will try two pounds of sausage so I can put more stuffing inside.  Gotta keep experimenting!


----------



## cruizer (Feb 16, 2009)

That's what I have been doing is experimenting. Have not screwed up yet. Those look great!


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 16, 2009)

Great looking fatties, thanks for sharing


----------



## chopper (Mar 7, 2009)

I am so totally going to have to invent one of these "fatties" you all are talking about.

This entire site is like somebody crawled into my head, wrote down all the things that I like to eat, and placed them right here on this inter-web thing!


----------



## got14u (Mar 7, 2009)

man i need to do the bacon weave....fatties look awsome


----------



## wutang (Mar 27, 2009)

Those look great. Very nice.


----------



## slanted88 (Mar 27, 2009)

Fine job! Look great!


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 27, 2009)

Great looking fattys and nuts too!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It's supposed to snow 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 here this weekend so no fattys for me this weekend.  I guess I'll have to be jealous of yours.  But I'm looking forward to next weekend. 
Chopper...yes you have to make a fatty.  They're not too difficult to make and the results are delicious.  It just takes a bit of patience the first couple of times trying to not get the sausage to stick to everything.  Read lots of the posts about how to do it.  And feel free to send me a message (or anybody else for that matter) with any questions you might have.

And if everybody didn't notice the first post in the fatty forum...FireItUp has issued a "fatty throwdown".  Great time for you to try your first, try something new, or try and perfect some type of fatty you've been trying to master.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 27, 2009)

AND MADE PICTURES, TOO!

it's the pictures that get me every time. with porn like this, who needs naked women?

"honey, are you going to shut off that computer and come to bed?"

"uh, yes dear....just a minute!"


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 27, 2009)

Those fatty's looked so good, and I'm always impressed with the bacon weave. Gotta throw some points to ya for the great pics and awesome smoke!


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice job.  They look great.


----------



## lennyk (Mar 29, 2009)

Excellent,
take the pics from a little further back so the flash shadow of the lens wont be a part of  the shots


----------

